# Hardware injection facet



## stonecm (Oct 18, 2011)

Our doctor says to bill 64493 for an injection into hardware at the facet joint. Is it more appropriate to bill facet injection(64493), or unlisted code(64999)?  If anyone has a reference that I could send to the Dr. that would be much appreciated!


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 19, 2011)

April 2011 AMA CPT Assistant

Surgery: Nervous System

Question:Fluoroscopy was used to identify the appropriate hardware sites at L4, L5, and S1; aspiration was negative for blood and cerebrospinal fluid; and Marcaine with epinephrine was injected around the hardware. What is the appropriate CPT code to report for the injections around the hardware with fluoroscopy?

Answer:This procedure is reported with the unlisted code 64999,Unlisted procedure, nervous system, as there is no CPT code that describes this service. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it is necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, the procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure; and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service


----------



## stonecm (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you very much this is very helpful!


----------

